# Racan air handlers, looking for part.



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Got fked up steam dispersion, pulled the header to change the o-rings. Well the o rings are not the problem. Milwrights dont seem like they want to weld anything. Anyone familiar with this manufacturer ? Cant find much, name plate is from 1996


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Brand is racan , think i forgot to mention that


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Go to heatinghelp.com, they will have the answer


----------

